# OIP 1/4/09



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

*Sunday ~ January 4, 2009

*

Fished OIP with friends Rob & Elaine today. Got a start at around 10:30 after a few rain drops. Sun came out and it was a *beautiful* day. I have a sunburnt face to go with it. =( 



Fish:

False Albacore - they seemed to prefer Gotcha plugs & plugs with bucktails. They were there until a little after noon & then they fizzled down & out.



Sheepshead - 4 really nice looking ones swam thru from one piling to the next in the mid afternoon - I had nothing to use for bait for them.



Pigfish - using sabikis.



The guy fishing next to us caught a small Flounder with I think shrimp.



Videos of Rob and his Lil Tunny (don't laugh at my lack of video taking skills, lol):



Part 1 of Rob's False Albie on Light Tackle:



http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4107270682646249684&hl=en



-Break - had to go get the Net Lady (Elaine)



Part 2 of the Fight that went towards the end of the pier:



http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8036377130641618038&hl=en



Pictures:














Scott's went under the pier and several yards in the opposite direction:














He pretended to give it a kick for going bizirk:














Swimming thru:














Rob with another one:














We called it a day at 4pm with 5 to bring home to make bait and chum with. =)


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for the videos.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Little Tunny!!!!!

nice videos!!!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesome post Amanda. The video links were a nice touch:clap. It was nice to see so much effort go into something to benefit the rest of us that weren't there:bowdown. Thanks for the report. Awesome:clap:clap


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4107270682646249684&hl=en

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8036377130641618038&hl=en

*Above are the two links.*


----------

